
Would you rather have a lighter racing car or a more powerful one? - DVassallo
https://twitter.com/dvassallo/status/1171877330282639360
======
hngadfly
It's mostly an irrelevant question that is attaching itself to a more
interesting line of thought.

I'd rather have a car well-suited to my purposes, after which literally any
fucking information can be used to justify a choice.

------
robertcope
Lighter. Lightness impacts everything. Power only impacts acceleration. Power
also breaks things.

